# dominant OTRCAI



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

i talked with chad at gravada today for quite a while, and he had quite a few things to say about the dominant OTRCAI (quite a demand). it sounds like it* MIGHT* go back into production, i guess he brings it up a couple times a month with a guy over at dominant. a guy in cali, i think it is, wants to buy the molds (from dominant), and make a "test" run of 10. i told chad, at least make 50 (i want one for sure, cash is in hand, and i will fly/drive to get it). i know 50 would be gone in a week (over 30 owners want the orssom, even priced between 400-500 (600 with filters) it would still sell very well. this is total bs that there is a BIG demand for either the orssom or dominant, and neither one is in production. i know it takes time, money, patent issues to make these. and the limited run of GTO's, (41k, probably closer to 40k after all that have been wrecked) some companys don't want to mess around with it. look at the hurst, it took TWO YEARS! so everyone that wants one start making calls. the more people that call dominant, the higher the chance it MIGHT go back into production. chad is aware of all of this, and he still hopes one might come out next year. any way, thanks chad for the info, and helping to get some sort of OTRCAI into, or back into production


----------

